# Hello



## copcheck (Aug 2, 2011)

Well I've been around for a few months now but never formally introduced myself. 

My name is Jon and I recently picked up model building again after at least a 10 year break. I have to admit after this forum, I now build them much differently and I now take more enjoyment out of building a model kit that somebody actually flew, rather than a plain OOB kit.

I come from a fairly strong background of military vets, dating back to WWI. My maternal Great Grandfather served in the US Army.

During WWII, my paternal Grandfather hit Omaha Beach on DDay and survived the war, sadly he passed away in 1989.

My maternal Grandfather served in the Big Red 1 and received 4 Purple Hearts, he actually took 4 bullets on 4 seperate occasions. The 4th time he crawled into a cave in Sicily and wanted to die, they had to tranq him to get him out. He passed in 1992.

Both parents served during Vietnam era, but no combat. My mother was a flight medic on C-130's and later C-9's.

I joined the US Navy 2 weeks after graduating high school and served during the 1st Gulf War with an ASW squadron that flew P3 Orions. I was a desk jockey (payroll clerk).

My brother is a 23 year veteran of the US Army, and is a Green Beret. He served during the 1st Gulf War, and has done 3 tours in Iraq. While on his 2nd tour he was hit with an IED and received a Purple Heart. Ironically, he went to college while enlisted, got his commission as a registered nurse. He's waiting to hit Major before he retires. He speaks fluent Spanish due to his work in South and Central America conducting special forces drug ops.

Outside of my brother, the most unique story I have is my wife's maternal Grandfather. We both come from large Polish families and he served in the Polish Army durring WWII. He was captured by the Germans and sent to a prison camp. He and some friends escaped and stole a map from an officers car and walked back to Poland. He ended the war fighting with the US Army, and immigrated to the US after the war. He is now 92 and his health is failing, as a matter of fact he had surgery today. I am trying to video tape an interview with him so his story won't be lost.

Anyway, that's my story and I'm happy to be here with you all.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jon. Thanks for sharing your family history.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome Jon, and thanks for the interesting background history.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2011)

Very cool, welcome aboard Jon.


----------



## woody (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jon!!!


----------



## imalko (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Jon. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## mikewint (Aug 3, 2011)

by all means welcome, and a special nod to your brother from me


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 4, 2011)

G'day Jon, welcome to the gang and what an interesting intro.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome to the party....


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice to have you aboard Jon.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome to the family Jon


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to the this family and much thanks to you and your family for service to our country.


----------

